# Breeding rhoms



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

First of all, I'd just like to say that it cracks me up that so many people are asking about rhoms and what kinds of fish they can keep with them and trying to breed them. Don't they read any other topics? DUHH!!!
I'm not the most intelligent person in the world but Geeez, read a little would ya.

Anyway, I was just wondering about breeding these myself. Not doing it but how it's done. All these people's rhoms can't be caught and smuggled from the Amazon. So anyone know who and how they get bred? There's gotta be a topic already about this somewhere, just can't find it.


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

they arent "smuggled" they are bought legally and shipped here.


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Lol, well I wasn't expecting anyone to take that to seriously. Sorry.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i dont think it has ever bin done but one guy was tellin me that he knows somone who did it


----------



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> i dont think it has ever bin done but one guy was tellin me that he knows somone who did it
> [snapback]1169392[/snapback]​


get a huge ass tank like about 10k-20k and just dump about 10 baby rhoms. i read it some where on this forum.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Nothing is impossible... but a lot of things are expensive.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm going to try someday...I want to breed rhoms, irritans, and caribe!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> Anyway, I was just wondering about breeding these myself. Not doing it but how it's done. All these people's rhoms can't be caught and smuggled from the Amazon. So anyone know who and how they get bred? There's gotta be a topic already about this somewhere, just can't find it.


Well its pretty simple, I think most people would be surprised to learn, there baby fish, were not caught in the river so to speak, but came from a pond, where river water is pumped in daily and pumped back out...


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Im sure you would need a hugeee tank, alot of hiding space and most important some Big rhoms that cand o some serious damage


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> i dont think it has ever bin done[snapback]1169392[/snapback]​


If I recall correctly, a German zoo managed to spawn Rhoms (they had a huge tank for them, 1000g or more) - but in the long run only one of the parents survived.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

yeah from what i read you need 500 - 1000 gallons and pristene water conditions


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

It has been done,,, well I think so..
I remember George posting that he sold a couple piranhas to one of the hotels in Las Vegas, and he got some pictures in the mail/email (i dont know what one) and it was pictures of some fry that came from the rhoms he sent to the hotel.


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

3xtacie said:


> It has been done,,, well I think so..
> I remember George posting that he sold a couple piranhas to one of the hotels in Las Vegas, and he got some pictures in the mail/email (i dont know what one) and it was pictures of some fry that came from the rhoms he sent to the hotel.
> [snapback]1177708[/snapback]​


mandalay bay, i think.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, I believe a German Zoo and a Las Vegas hotel with big aquariums have bred rhoms.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

the Shedd Aquarium has also bred them aswell , if im not mistaken.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

And ALL OF THOSE TANKS were over 900g.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

and at mandalay bay they were with a bunch of reds


----------

